# 2018/19 Bulk Salt prices vs Bags



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

So what's everyone paying per ton for bulk? I've been waiting for the numbers from my supplier. What kind of prices are you getting in your area.

125 a ton if you pay at time of pick up.
If you ore purchase 112.00 a ton if you pick it up and they store and load you.
105.00 if they deliver it to our storage location.

My bag prices would be 240 per ton delivered to my house.

I was told by a few there will be a shortage on salt this year due to a couple mines being down. Not sure validity of this. Thanks & Have a Great day.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

There are other threads on it. 

Those are similar prices in WI. Bagged remains $4-5.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Just talked with a gentleman in my area that normally buys it by the barge load 1500 ton at a time. His price this year is 50 a ton. He said he only has 100 ton so far.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> There are other threads on it.
> 
> Those are similar prices in WI. Bagged remains $4-5.


I saw that I should have searched before making a new thread. I started this in the wrong place had Michael move it and then saw all the other threads talking about it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JT&SONS said:


> Just talked with a gentleman in my area that normally buys it by the barge load 1500 ton at a time. His price this year is 50 a ton. He said he only has 100 ton so far.


Barges are generally much larger than 1500 tons.

$50/ton?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

He forgot the 1 before the 50.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JT&SONS said:


> Just talked with a gentleman in my area that normally buys it by the barge load 1500 ton at a time. His price this year is 50 a ton. He said he only has 100 ton so far.


And what area are you in?


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Freshwater said:


> And what area are you in?


Central Illinois


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> He forgot the 1 before the 50.


No 50.00 a ton that's his cost not what he sells it for. But if he buys 1500 ton at a time he is spending 75k or close to it


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

$70.00 per ton picked up, $80.00 per ton delivered. Bags $240.00 a skid, 49 bags per skid.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

FourDiamond said:


> $70.00 per ton picked up, $80.00 per ton delivered. Bags $240.00 a skid, 49 bags per skid.


Those are good bulk prices


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

$49/Ton for bulk & $200/pallet


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Man were just getting killed in Michigan.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

plow4beer said:


> $49/Ton for bulk & $200/pallet


Those are real good prices you buying in bulk?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Man were just getting killed in Michigan.


What've you heard on pickup prices


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Barges are generally much larger than 1500 tons.
> 
> $50/ton?


River barge I'm assuming since the Illinois is very close


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

JT&SONS said:


> River barge I'm assuming since the Illinois river is very close


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Haven't paid $50/tonne in 10 years?


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I pay $112.00/ton for bulk. $8.00/50# bag @ 49 bags/skid here in Wheeling, WV


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Scott Taylor said:


> I pay $112.00/ton for bulk. $8.00/50# bag @ 49 bags/skid here in Wheeling, WV


Wow 8.00. At that price i would definitely be using a Vbox and bulk. That's Home Depot prices.

The 112 is right on par with us. If we pre purchase


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What've you heard on pickup prices


I've seen $120 to $140 as of 2 weeks ago. My supplier wouldn't even give me a number because they hadn't yet secured they're total allotment and didn't know they're final pricing.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> I've seen $120 to $140 as of 2 weeks ago. My supplier wouldn't even give me a number because they hadn't yet secured they're total allotment and didn't know they're final pricing.


I called today and was told $110


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I called today and was told $110


Is that higher then normal for ya all


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

si


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

JT&SONS said:


> Wow 8.00. At that price i would definitely be using a Vbox and bulk. That's Home Depot prices.
> 
> The 112 is right on par with us. If we pre purchase


Yes, the 112. is the pre purchase price with a min. of 20 tons


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I called today and was told $110


Carefree??....Freeport???....Angelos???.....I see Carefree put up a new Clearspan


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Carefree??....Freeport???....Angelos???.....I see Carefree put up a new Clearspan


Yes


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Yes


K


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I called today and was told $110


Well it's better than $140, and at least moving downward. I'll be looking back into the pricing mon, hopefully it's still moving.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

The price isn't moving down. The price varies on who you're talking to, how much you want, when you can take it and terms.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

$98/ton delivered
Still looking at options on Pro-slicer but most are North of $130/ton


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Luther said:


> The price isn't moving down. The price varies on who you're talking to, how much you want, when you can take it and terms.


Theyll all eventually settle on a price within a couple dollars of each other, they always do.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not sure why everyone is so concerned about the price. I'm far more concerned about availability if we have a winter similar to last winter.


----------



## Ctsvguy (Oct 20, 2016)

m_ice said:


> $98/ton delivered
> Still looking at options on Pro-slicer but most are North of $130/ton


Where are you finding this price? If have any contact info please send my way!


----------

